# Considering Johnny Cupcake style landing page?



## FORTApparel (May 6, 2008)

Hello all,

Due to the absurd amount of luck with celebrity support and contacts I've managed in the last few months here in Canada, I'm thinking of adopting the Johnny Cupcakes-style landing page. What do you all think of having the various pictures(and upcoming new ones) of my celebrity supporters randomly alternate as the landing page for fortapparel(dot)com? While we're at it, any other feedback on the site would be appreciated.

TC


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

...now if you could get the Pope to wear your shirts, that would be a blast. 


On the marketing and reputable side, showing celebs wearing your stuff is good. Why Not? but I would not make it the primary focus about your product. Having and showing normal folks wear your stuff is OK too. 


Good job, keep it up. 




:


----------



## FORTApparel (May 6, 2008)

I do agree on that front, I'm hoping to get more events/budget for some decent photography equipment of my own to do just that. I'm just trying to make sure I make the best use of the Canadian celebrity coverage I have going for me. 



T-BOT said:


> ...now if you could get the Pope to wear your shirts, that would be a blast.
> 
> 
> On the marketing and reputable side, showing celebs wearing your stuff is good. Why Not? but I would not make it the primary focus about your product. Having and showing normal folks wear your stuff is OK too.
> ...


----------



## rabbitdog (Jul 12, 2007)

I'd say skip the landing page. I don't like it on Johnny Cupcakes or on any other site. It's like all those extra almost blank pages they stick in the front of books before you get to the actual story. 

I'd say take the model shots, but find a way to make your overall site more graphical and incorporate those images there. For example, instead of having your main page be essentially a blog, have a large area where you rotate those images, highlight some specials, and display a small box with a teaser of latest blog post.

That way you get the best of all worlds and get to showcase all aspects of your site effectively.


----------



## FORTApparel (May 6, 2008)

rabbitdog said:


> I'd say skip the landing page. I don't like it on Johnny Cupcakes or on any other site. It's like all those extra almost blank pages they stick in the front of books before you get to the actual story.
> 
> I'd say take the model shots, but find a way to make your overall site more graphical and incorporate those images there. For example, instead of having your main page be essentially a blog, have a large area where you rotate those images, highlight some specials, and display a small box with a teaser of latest blog post.
> 
> That way you get the best of all worlds and get to showcase all aspects of your site effectively.


Thanks for the thoughts. I like to keep the shirts out of site initially so that first time visitors get a feel for what we're about before they have a storefront thrown at them. I guess I have the thought of "less is more".


----------



## rabbitdog (Jul 12, 2007)

Makes sense... but generally if I'm shopping, I want see pretty pictures before I even care about the people behind it. 

Good design makes me passionate about the designers and want to know more about them. 

Just some dissenting opinions to chew on


----------



## FORTApparel (May 6, 2008)

rabbitdog said:


> Makes sense... but generally if I'm shopping, I want see pretty pictures before I even care about the people behind it.
> 
> Good design makes me passionate about the designers and want to know more about them.
> 
> Just some dissenting opinions to chew on


Definitely appreciated!


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Every click between the visitor arriving and the final basket purchase will slash your sales.

Splash pages will slash your conversion by 50% straight off, and also hammer you Google relevancy score for both organic and paid search (through the high bounce rate and lack of relevant content).

The thing to remember is you care far more about your image and style of page than the customer. They won't stick around to become acclimatised. Give people what they expect. In 2008, that's no splash page (the sole exception being artists/photographer's home pages, and only then with a great design.


----------

